# *Lets see your Appaloosa or appaloosa crosses.(:*



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

My cousins Appy/Paint


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello! There was a thread like this a couple of weeks ago. It had gone down to page 2.  Anyhow, here's a link to that thread, and here's a picture of my girl, Journey. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/show-us-your-appaloosas-crosses-108794/

She's an appy/qh grade mare. See her speckled nose? She's also got the striped hooves, short coarse mane and tail, and white schlera around her eyes like an appaloosa.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's my Walter! He's a full Appy


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

All these appys are so cute.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr Appy Gilmore, Pintaloosa and proud of it:lol:

Click for slide show


----------



## OasisRanch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Here is my little one.*

Buckshot is a Paint/Appy. His mom is a black&white Paint and his dad is a Appy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Buckshot is cute, he looks like Appy G's little brother:lol:


----------



## seeing spots (Dec 14, 2011)

Buckshot is going to make a very pretty horse.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Buckshot is GORGEOUS OasisRanch! Love the coloring!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

^oops. Meet Kelo. He is the love of my life. I couldn't tell you what pattern he is. I just say he is a blanket/frost/leopard all in one. Lol.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

He's adorable MissColors! I also believe I have an Appaloosa cross!  Her name is Penelope, she is about 6 years old and is pregnant with her second foal, so excitied!! She is about 11.2hh and she's just an angel! Her and I are both learning together. I think she is a Pony of the America's X Appaloosa.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

OasisRanch said:


> Buckshot is a Paint/Appy. His mom is a black&white Paint and his dad is a Appy.


Drool!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you CowgirlK. He is my boo. I love your AppX especially when they're that Smokey color. With his ear and face shape it makes him look like a Araloosa but my boy is registered full Appaloosa. Oh and he's 16hh and a mere 5 years old. If I didn't mention that. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CowgirlK said:


> He's adorable MissColors! I also believe I have an Appaloosa cross!  Her name is Penelope, she is about 6 years old and is pregnant with her second foal, so excitied!! She is about 11.2hh and she's just an angel! Her and I are both learning together. I think she is a Pony of the America's X Appaloosa.


Just a note, your Penelope is probably a pure POA. POAs always exhibit the appy coloring, so there's no need to cross to an appy to get the appy coloring. 
Pony of the Americas Breed Description


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my Bo. I've had him since he was a gangly 2 year old. He turns 20 this month - the first picture was taken just a few months ago. Not bad for an old guy! 16.3h, Strawberry Roan Snowflake w/ flaxen mane and tail. He was born solid with one blanket spot.










And about 12 years ago..


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

heres my gorgeous boy snowy he's purebred registered appy he's 10yo and 14.3hh


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just a note, your Penelope is probably a pure POA. POAs always exhibit the appy coloring, so there's no need to cross to an appy to get the appy coloring.
> Pony of the Americas Breed Description


Really?! I don't have any papers on her and her original owners don't have papers. :? I didn't know what she was and I posted some pics of here and that's where I got my answer and I did some research and I went with the POA's and the Apploosa. Well whatever she may be I still love her!


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

*Appaloosa Sport Horse*

Here's my 16hh Appaloosa x Oldenburg, LuLu. Her sire was 17hh homozygous black Oldenburg stallion, Gatsby. 

She turned out Black with molting, striped hooves, very few faint snowflakes, annnnd the rat tail.  She's super cute... not to mention a beautiful mover. 

I bought her May 2011.... and it turns out she was bred!!!! SO, I have a surprise baby that should arrive within 30 days. Not an ideal situation, but I'm going to make the best of it. I'm excited! 

The dad is this 16.3hh blanketed Appaloosa. So, it should turn out to be a stunning creature!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

MissColors said:


> Thank you CowgirlK. He is my boo. I love your AppX especially when they're that Smokey color. With his ear and face shape it makes him look like a Araloosa but my boy is registered full Appaloosa. Oh and he's 16hh and a mere 5 years old. If I didn't mention that. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whats the breeding on your guy? He's gorgeous.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

xxdanioo said:


> Whats the breeding on your guy? He's gorgeous.


Thank you.  I'm not really too sure about it. The girl I bought him from said that he has thoroughbred and quarter horse in him from wayyyy back but I'm not good at looking up genetics. I'll have to dig out my registration papers for him and do some research. I tried finding my horse online anywhere and I couldnt dig up anything.


----------

